# Bindings for T.Rice HP?



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey y'all, just received my new Trice hp 157 in the mail and have been trying to decide what bindings I should throw on it for this upcoming season.. But, before I get flamed for not using the search button, I've been researching for weeks/months about it but haven't really found anything that's settled me on something.. I've read all the reviews I could find, but am still up in the air between mainly two bindings... The Burton Malavita's and the new Genesis. 

Not many people talk about the Trice (especially not the HP's) so I figured I would just throw up a thread and see if I could catch any answers.. I'm 5'11", 187lbs with the size 11 Zoom Ites. I'm about 80% trail/ 20% park. Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Genesis or Diodes. Malavitas are probably a little soft for that board.
I'm waiting for the exact same board to arrive and I'm putting Diodes on it.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't even look at the diodes to be honest, but have been at the Genesis.. Only thing that I heard is that they are softer then the Malavita's (but I've also heard that they're a little harder too), and lib rates the trice hp at a 7.. Even though it's not THAT stiff in person.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I put last years Prophecys on my T.Rice HP and had all the control I could ask for, but I've heard the Genesis is softer... I would go Vitas or Cartels for that board. Diode would be too much IMO.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

That's what I've read the most of, a lot of people putting prophecies on it and loving it... Then I heard that the Genesis was supposed to replace the Prophecy, so I figured that would be the best route to go! But then everyone is saying they're either softer then the Vita's or harder then the Vita's. I don't think I'll go Cartels to be honest, but I'm always open to everything. The Salomon Holograms are in the back of my head too but, super unsure


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

any of the ones above will be fine. It's not like the genesis are made out of cardboard.
2014 cartel ltd (genesis base and straps, cartel highback) would also be a good choice.
Unless you are super picky, any one of the vitas, genesis or cartel ltd will stoke you out


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Supra said:


> any of the ones above will be fine. It's not like the genesis are made out of cardboard.
> 2014 cartel ltd (genesis base and straps, cartel highback) would also be a good choice.
> Unless you are super picky, any one of the vitas, genesis or cartel ltd will stoke you out


What's the difference between the Genesis base and the Cartel Base? Aren't they both 30% shortglass/nylon?

Regardless, I would go with the Cartel ltd (after reading up on it)... it has autocant, and the same straps as the genesis but a stiffer highback. It's really a deal compared to the genesis which is like 80 dollars more for a funky, less responsive highback.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I picked up the 2014 cartel ltd for my trs on supras suggestion. These would be an even better fit for a slightly stiffer board like the trice


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll look into them definitely because what im hearing is awesome.. If i did get the cartels though I think I'd need to get the Regional Love's but i can't seem to find a page that has all the zone models .. Anyone know?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> I'll look into them definitely because what im hearing is awesome.. If i did get the cartels though I think I'd need to get the Regional Love's but i can't seem to find a page that has all the zone models .. Anyone know?


They're scattered around the internet. I gave up and just got the ltds


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Found a few pairs, the France's are looking absolutely insane, except they're international and unfortunately I'm not fluent enough in French to order them, haha. The Ski Barn near me does have the NY/NJ "fuggedaboutit's" in stock though, so if I can't find the France versions, the NJ's it is!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

do a google image search for burton cartel regional love. the french ones are on sale at a shop called adrenaline, iirc. However, it is in France (funny how that is).


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I sent them an e-mail but i doubt tey'll get back to me (given they speak English or my google translator works, lol)... I wish they would've just early released them in white though... To be honest, iternational shippings gunna suck waiting 2-4 weeks ao i might bail and get the black ones.. Still up in the air on bindings though..

Supra can you post up a link for the adrenaline site please? Thank you so much!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> What's the difference between the Genesis base and the Cartel Base? Aren't they both 30% shortglass/nylon?
> 
> Regardless, I would go with the Cartel ltd (after reading up on it)... it has autocant, and the same straps as the genesis but a stiffer highback. It's really a deal compared to the genesis which is like 80 dollars more for a funky, less responsive highback.


the cartel base is slightly stiffer than the genesis base, if you're splitting hairs. The cartel ltd base is the same as the genesis base. I couldn't tell the difference, apart from the weight.
Not sure if you can say the cartel ltd has a stiffer highback than the genesis, and def sure that, while it is funky, the genesis highback is def not less responsive.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I ride Burton c60s on my my trice pro hp and loveeee it


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I figured I'd post an update here. After hours of struggling through reading pages upon pages of the beautiful language we all know as French, I caved and ordered these:









Snow Binding Burton Cartel Regional Love France

If the best pro-riders of the team like Jeremy, Heikki, Tadashi, Mason or Kevin chose the Cartel, it's not by chance. Proven to be efficient, you'll love it. The binding is designed to trash park and rails, designed to be thrown at walls over and over again. With its baseplate made of 30% of fiberglass and nylon for more flexibility, an asymmetrical highback for more precision, a narrower ankle strap for more comfort, the Cartel claims for performance. Add to it the Re:Flex AutoCANT FullBED Cushioning System with gel inserts, and you get the ultimate dampening, pretty useful for freestylers. You can even adjust the canting for a better stance, and more comfort. 

What our testers say : The binding leads to performance and is insanely light thanks to the Re:Flex baseplate. A real feel of freedom for freestylers. It's perfect for experienced riders looking for a binding that'll help them ratchet their skills up a notch in the park, but also on other terrains. The hold provided is indeed perfect and adapts easily to your ride. A great binding! 
TECHNICAL INFO :

*Category
- FS All mountain
Guarantee
- 1 year*
Baseplate - Chassis
- B3 Gel Cushioning :
The same cushioning found in our high-end boots focused underneath the heels for unstoppable impact protection.
*- 30% Short-Glass/Nylon :*
Slightly more responsive yet still plenty playful.
*- Construction Embase Re:flex™ :*
Three years in development, Re: Flex™ increases board flex and feel by a whopping 71 % for more natural taste and texture than that of traditional disc bindings.
*- Re:flex™ Autocant Fullbed Cushioning system :*
Re:Flex AutoCANT FullBED Cushioning System with B3 Gel Heel Cushioning Features Re-Ground Materials in Baseplate and Hi-Back to Reduce Waste
*- Under-Baseplate EVA Dampening :*
Eats up vibrations and impacts so your body doesn’t have to.
Highback
*- Canted Living Hinge™ :*
This exclusive technology eliminates hardware and weight, and allows you to adjust your Forward Lean and hi-back rotation independently.
*- DialFLAD™ :*
The higher the Forward Lean angle on your hi-backs, the quicker your heel-edge turns. Crank ’em forward for icy hits in the pipe like Danny does, or back ’em off for jibbing like Keegan. For mind-blowing micro-adjustability, check out the tool-free DialFLAD™ and MicroFLAD™ systems that give you twice the options of our traditional FLAD.
*- Single-Component Hi-Back :*
The simplicity of a one-piece hi-back means immediate response. Through material blends we then manipulate the overall flex profile—from buttery to responsive.
*- Spoiler Zero Forward Lean :*
Riders who prefer a more playful and relaxed feel will dig the NEW Zero Forward Lean design on select hi-backs. As always, you can still choose to crank ‘em forward for quicker control when carving or climbing icy pipe walls.
Straps - Buckles
*- Dual-component buckle
- Smooth Glide™ Buckles :*
Polished, chrome-plated aluminum and lightweight polycarbonate levers give you season after season of buttery smooth and reliable ratcheting power. Designed and built by us, not some shady supplier.
*- Gettagrip Capstrap™ :*
Triple Axis Spine
Ultra minimized Capstrap construction with TrueWrap toe window.
As Comfortable in Cap Strap as in Toe Strap
*- React Strap™ :*
Minimized Superstrap™ Construction.

Am I the only one in the States that will have these, I wonder?


----------

